
Warner's New Web Guru: "Fee for All" - prakash
http://www.portfolio.com/news-markets/top-5/2008/03/27/Warners-New-Web-Guru#page2
======
SirWart
I don't understand why, if this is such a good idea, they can't just start a
voluntary service where you can download all the music you want for $5 a
month. I'm sure plenty of people would be happy to pay that without cramming
it down their throats.

